# 57 Chevy Gasser.



## NewEraXmod (Mar 26, 2005)

Well im only 14 but i've been into models since I was 6. I was building until last year until I got into RC cars & trucks....The 57 chevy I built was givin to me,...heres what I wrote on another forum (just to lazy to re-type)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ok this Is a bit diffrent but I love this Project to death.....All started 2 yrs ago when I was A model car fanatic(still am), and my dads freind found a 77' Monogram 57 Chevy 1/12 3in1 model car.It was already built and was really rough. It was A glue bomb...looked like a 5yr old smeared glue all over it . Well He gave it to me and it just sat in my room for months.I had really no clue what it was until I went Too YAHOO groups and found a Large Scale Model that Helped alot. 2 people there helped one gave me basically all my componets I needed the other Made me a Cast Resin 427 with blower and all, also a pair of slicks! I basically Stripped the car too nothing and was left with alot of ideas.at the time I was into the whole gassers and old skool street cars.So i ended up wanted to make it a straight axle gasser.Ill post pics in a second...It has taken me over a year and a half to get to the point I am now with it..I was gonna Finish it but got lost with the whole Xmod thing and My go-kart. I'll finish it sometime...just really want this one too be good and because of its scale it requires alot of detail. Figured I would show you guys some of my handy modeling skills and bodywork. 

yea...so thats that..as for pics. check it out....Not done yet. lol. still will probably take another few months.


----------



## NewEraXmod (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks pretty good so far. Love that primer version with the bare metal foil already applied. Heck, If I was doing it, I might just leave it that way as a final color and just finish up all the other odds and ends. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks good! Model on, young friend. Keep us informed.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

only 14 and ya already sound like one of us "ol' guys" lol 
seriously tho , man that is lookin' great . be sure and keep us up to date on yer progress .
hb


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Looking fantastic NewEraXmod. Have you seen this website http://www.bigscalemodelers.com/bsm/main.cfm?fuseaction=viewguest
Keep up the great work.:thumbsup:


----------



## BrianP03103 (Mar 31, 2005)

Tell me, how did you get the excess glue off the model? :hat: 

Brian


----------



## NewEraXmod (Mar 26, 2005)

Yea thats what I plan on doing leaving it in primer to give it a worn gasser look. As for that glue !Whew! that was tricky and tool some time, Just kept sanding at it and tryed not to lose any body lines. I am gonna (today maybe) scrap off some of the primer on the rear quater and fill it with some bondo the poke at it and go over it with primer, than let it sit and get some rust paint and rust it up :thumbsup: Then I got to find some more stryene and make some rear leaf springs and Im gonna finally but a straight axle on it  
idk what else beside putting it together. The motor you see in the pictures is not the one im putting in. I got a real cast resin blown 427 :freak: hehe.
I'll get some updates. my mom moved out and took her camera


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear that your mom left...


----------

